# Driver's Ed sessions BC



## batmanm3 (Jan 28, 2004)

Thought I'd post here for the washington crowd...I know Daihard might be interested. Copied from the BMWCCBC website (www.bmwccbc.org)..shameless plug for the club :angel:

I posted the following on the Seattle forum to see if I could fill the empty spaces in our April Driver Training program. The post sounded good enough to me that I figured I'd post it here to see if some members might be interested in these sessions. The refresher session is also excellent for non BMW owning enthusiasts

Driver Training Canadian Style 
A friendly invitation to look north and check out our April 2004 Driver Training program options with the BMW Car Club of BC

Only 2 hours north of Seattle, the BMW Car Club of BC has been active in providing Driver Training programs for its members since 1999. 
We do a few things differently, but it still adds up to great value and a lot of fun.

Here are some highlights: 
We use a professional instructor company to provide the instruction at our Driver Training sessions. (notice we don't call them schools either) The company we use is Driving Unlimited, founded and run by Ross Bentley, Danny Kok and Tony Riddle, and Melanie Paterson all serious BMW, racing and car enthusiasts. They provide us with excellent instruction. In fact they are so good that they provide instructors for the official BMW Canada run driver training programs, as well as for several other manufacturers.

We allow convertibles to participate in our programs, as they are Driver Training programs, and they are aimed at improving the driving skills and safety level of drivers, and hey convertible drivers fall into that category without having to be penalized by a track oriented roll bar rule.

So now to the shameless plug: 
Come to Canada for our April Driver Training sessions. We have two to choose from The lower Canadian dollar makes them a good deal, and you can also spend some fun time in Beautiful BC.

April 24, 2004 - Driver Training - Refresher Program 
Ok, perhaps the course name is a bit lame, but the details certainly are not. We have planned a day that consists of two half day programs. Choose either morning or afternoon session. (Afternoon session is ideal for Seattle folks as you can arrive at noon to a catered lunch, and participate in the program.) 
Driving Unlimited is offering us a BMW version of their Crash Course in Collision Avoidance they do for one of the local car insurance companies. 
This means you'll get a quick basics intro and review session where your run through the various vision, braking and cornering exercises expected at any driver training program, then it is on to practicing what you just learned by running a fun challenging slalom course for a while. You'll be amazed at how much seat time you can get out of a 3-1/2 hour course session. 
The price is $90 Canadian (about $67 US depending on the exchange rate) and the price includes an on site catered lunch at noon for all paid participants. 
Registration and payment via credit card is easy using our secure online payment and registration option using Karelo e-sevices 
This course is held at Boundary Bay which is about 15 minutes north of the Peace Arch Border crossing. Morning session starts at 8:30 am, afternoon session - arrive at noon for lunch, session starts at 1:00pm (great for folks from south of the border. I have room for up to 24 entries per session

April 26, 2004 - Driver Training - Road Skills Intro 
Ok, this is for drivers who have cleared an entry level course, either the one listed above or a BMW CCA PSR entry level course at Bremerton. 
Why, because we will be spending the day at Mission Raceway Park. 
This is our excellent entry level intro to track course. We start the day by using the track to do the basic exercises and warm up exercises needed to acquaint folks with a closed road course. This is not a lapping day, nor is it race driver training. It is driver training for you and your daily driver so you can better appreciate the twisty mountain roads you find in the Pacific Northwest, so once again, convertibles are allowed. 
Also, since we only allow 24 cars for the day, you can imagine the amount of seat time you get when it comes to instruction practice runs. Yes, every 20 minutes or so, it will be time to swap out the two run groups. Seat time galore. 
Catered on site lunch is included in the full day that goes from 8:30 am until 4:00pm, and the price is $230 Canadian (about $173 US depending on exchange rate) will be well worth it when you realize you'll have had something like 3 hours of seat time by the end of the day. 
Registration and payment via credit card is easy using our secure online payment and registration option using Karelo e-sevices 
We only had 5 spots left for this session at time of this posting.

Put the two events together for a fun weekend in BC. Come up Saturday for the afternoon session. Take in the sights of Vancouver Saturday evening and Sunday, and then after spending Monday at the track at Mission, head back home to Seattle to rave about your Canadian getaway weekend.

Rolf Drommer, member services, BMW Car Club of BC 
email me if you have question or need more info


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Sounds great. 2 hours noth of Seattle isn't bad, except when Seatte is a couple of days drive away.


----------



## daihard (Feb 15, 2004)

Oh man... what a great opportunity I'm going to have to miss... BMW CCA Puget Sound Chapter will hold its annual Spring Rally event on April 24. My wife and I have already turned in the form (and the cheque). Thanks for the info, though.


----------



## batmanm3 (Jan 28, 2004)

Too bad Daihard ... We've had some Seattle guys up last summer and they had a blast.

There is always the next track day in June  

Hope to see you up here soon


----------



## daihard (Feb 15, 2004)

batmanm3 said:


> Too bad Daihard ... We've had some Seattle guys up last summer and they had a blast.
> 
> There is always the next track day in June


Cool! Do you have any details about the June event? I'd better make that one!


----------



## batmanm3 (Jan 28, 2004)

*june track days in BC*

Daihard and any others interested

We have another session June 7...Level 2 course. If you have not done a Level 1 at Boundary Bay, but have done some other track days...talk to Rolf Drommer first as generally the Level 1 is a prerequisite, though I believe exceptions have been made.

Discount for booking early :thumbup:

The link is here:
http://bmwccbc.org/schools/index.html

Hope to see you up here.


----------

